# How long do you estimate it takes for safe ice to build up



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

To me, safe is is 3.5-5 inches of ice. On some of popular ice fishing lakes, how many nights of below freezing temps do we have to have to get 3-5 inches of ice? We are running out of time. 10 day forcast does not look good. Just wondering ONCE it gets cold enough to make ice, how long does it have to stay that way until we can get out??


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

There are just too many variables to make a generalization. Actual temps, depth of snow cover, amount of sun, wind, size of the lake/pond, water depth, amount of water flowing thru, and more. -10 deg. for a day or two could be enough. If it continues as it has it may never build up enough this season. Still plenty of time yet though.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

an average temp. of 25 degrees for 7 straight days would get people on the ice. The ONE day that is like that is the 10th day of my 10 day forecast, jan. 13th. it does not look promising.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

two weeks of highs below freezing usually gets someone on the ice at the shallower lakes. 3 weeks straight for the deeper lakes.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Definitely protected marina's or small ponds u can have safe ice after 4-5 days below freezing. Truth be told we will be LUCKY to be on the ice anytime before January 20th. 10 day is cold then warm then cold then warm again....three days in a row in the 40's. Thats not good and ruins the past three cold days weve had. Disappointing year so far big time.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Back end of Mogadore has been iced over for two days now, if these temps. remains I would expect to see the early birds this Sat, but I doubt freezing temps will continue after tomorrow, too bad, hopefully night will refreeze any daytime thaw.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

No doubt some guys will test the ice on the back end of mogadore. But I would bet we will be hitting small ponds or back bays this season. Might not get safe ice on our resevoirs.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Minnowhead.......you thinking what i'm thinkin


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Dont tempt me Eliminator !


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Yikes this all sounds pretty discouraging. I spent some good money on ice gear this year too...crap. I still hold out that end of Jan through Feb will be cold and we may get 2-3 weeks of ice..wishful thinking!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I know its an extended forecast and most times cannot be trusted....but if its correct....we will be fishing by next sunday. on accuweather.com they are saying next thursday High of 32 low of 7....friday is a high of 21 low of 7 and saturday is a high of 21 low of 8....if we have three days in a row at those temps we will be fishing by sunday. Get excited boys it might be here!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

A good half inch on North reservoir today.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Those temps would be great Scum_Frog! I usually check The Weather Channel at weather.com. Their forecast lows for the end of next week are nice but nowhere near single digits. And their lows from now till then are warmer then accuweather. Will be interesting to see which turns out more correct. Both have highs in the upper 30's to mid 40's for the next seven days though.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

As others have said there is no certain formula.... but i will say we need temps steady in the teens at night and below freezing during the day for a few weeks to build enough ice to have a season. This usually happens when the jet stream dips down and blesses us with arctic air.These south winds are really screwing things up!
Not trying to get anyone excited but MOSQUITO has skim ice over the south end that will soon be gone with the next warm up.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

nixmkt said:


> Those temps would be great Scum_Frog! I usually check The Weather Channel at weather.com. Their forecast lows for the end of next week are nice but nowhere near single digits. And their lows from now till then are warmer then accuweather. Will be interesting to see which turns out more correct. Both have highs in the upper 30's to mid 40's for the next seven days though.


as a roofer i follow the weather religiously, and i can tell you the weather channel SUCKS!!! usually way off...accuweather is as good as a reliable forcast you will find!!! i say ill be drilling the ponds soon!! daytime highs just dont mean much if its below freezing for 20 hrs and above for 4...just my .02


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

wave warrior said:


> as a roofer i follow the weather religiously, and i can tell you the weather channel SUCKS!!! usually way off...accuweather is as good as a reliable forcast you will find!!! i say ill be drilling the ponds soon!! daytime highs just dont mean much if its below freezing for 20 hrs and above for 4...just my .02


IMO Accuweather is by far the worst EXPECIALLY for long range forcasts.

Intellicast is what I find to be the best and most accurate, windcast is awesome.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Sorry guys but there will be no ice fishing this year. All cold weather has been cancelled for the state of Ohio. Ya wanna ice fish move to Michigan.
We will have unusually warm weather for the rest of this winter and the boats will be back on the water by mid February.
(I think I have a future with weather forecasting)


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

EnonEye said:


> Sorry guys but there will be no ice fishing this year.


EnonEye,
You may be more correct about this than you know.




Big Joshy said:


> two weeks of highs below freezing usually gets someone on the ice at the shallower lakes. 3 weeks straight for the deeper lakes.


Big Joshy,
I'm with you on this one! All things being equal, "normal" ice growth is 1/4" to a 1/2" per day...*IF* the temps stay below freezing. So predicting on the slow side of that growth (playing it safe), 4 days would get an inch of ice and 16 days would get 4" of ice. Ofcourse, this could vary with winds, sunny days and water depth.

Keeping that "normal" ice growth rate in mind...let's say it stayed below freezing on the 7th of this month and stayed there. It would be the 21st before safe ice fishing conditions existed.

Last year, I was ice fishing on the 22nd of Dec. and last ice was on the 20th of Feb. However, I don't see that happening this year. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Maybe it will be cold in March and we will have a Feb-March ice season...never know with this crazy weather the past year or so.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Kgone has it right with accuweather. Intellicast is the one I check as well. Accuweather is the tabloid of the weather world.


----------

